# Anyone involved with any Golden Rescues?



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am curious how many on this board are involved in any sort of rescue work, and which group or groups you are involved with. 

I volunteer as a home visitor with GRAPE Rescue (Golden Retriever Adoption Placement and Education) out of Eastern PA and the DE areas. I may try fostering in the near future, once I recovered fully from my foot surgery.


Anyone else involved with rescue work and who are you with?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How do I answer that, Rob?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kim, I think you can definitely say you are involved in rescue, have helped coordinate events, and pull together people from all over to help. You've done tons!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Kim, I think you can definitely say you are involved in rescue, have helped coordinate events, and pull together people from all over to help. You've done tons!


Agreed, and Mylissyk do not forget to put down about yourself and what you do and for who....:wavey:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

You will find there are a bunch of us involved in the trenches of rescue. Maggie's Mom deserves a gold star for all the fosters she takes in.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Rob's GRs said:


> I am curious how many on this board are involved in any sort of rescue work, and which group or groups you are involved with.
> 
> I volunteer as a home visitor with GRAPE Rescue (Golden Retriever Adoption Placement and Education) out of Eastern PA and the DE areas. I may try fostering in the near future, once I recovered fully from my foot surgery.
> 
> ...



What exactly to you do as a home visitor? I am interested in getting involved in some rescue work and eventually fostering, but this might be a good way for me to get started.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

foster mom for Midlands golden rescue in columbia sc... and some fundraising stuff i guess... :wavey:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Rocky said:


> What exactly to you do as a home visitor? I am interested in getting involved in some rescue work and eventually fostering, but this might be a good way for me to get started.


As a home visitor you basically just go out to homes that have put in applications to adopt a dog. There usually is a form of questions and things to look for while you are there, and you just take notes of these things and send the notes back into your rescue to be processed with the application. It is great to go out there and meet many people so interested in trying to adopt a Golden. I enjoy it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I volunteer for Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas. I foster and transport, and have done home visits also.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

On the Board of Directors , foster mom, I do home visits, I run an adoption on Sundays different from our other adoptions.... Phone calls, Test temperments on dogs, pick up turn ins..


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I too am involved in many different rescue groups. I help many across the country from fundraisers to transports. I am currently involved in two fundraisers for goldens. Maggies Mom is very much involved in rescue and I have worked closely with her on a few things and am currently working with her on a fundraiser. She does a a great job.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Hey Rob.....*

...........Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue -- NorCal


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I transport and do home visits. I used to foster for a short while, but now that we adopted Charlie, he just wont have it!


----------



## HMora (Mar 4, 2007)

*New to group...take care of person and rescue Goldies*

Hey there, 
Just joined the group and I actually work for a two groups. K-9 Rescue League Inc. and Rocky's Boxer Rescue (and more!!!). We are located in North Georgia. I do just about everything. Adoptions, local transport, foster, screen adopters, recruit foster homes (which is more difficult that I ever imagined!...everyone has to go back and talk to their husbands for approval to start fostering and of course, the hubbies say HECK NO!): 
I love goldies and my absolute favorite dog in the whole world is my Bear. He is a mix of a golden retriever and great pyrenees. Literally can't take him anywhere without people offering to take him home with them! Apparently they don't realize that we would have a knock down, drag out before they would get my Bear Bear!!! :slapcry:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi HMora, please post a picture of your 'Bear', I bet everyone would love to see him.
I don't think, I ever seen a mix of golden retriever and great pyrenees before.
Joe


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

I am a foster Mom for Midlands Golden Rescue in SC....here are the 2 girls I have right now.....some of you have already seen them....Taffy is 2 years old and Josie is 5.....both are just precious and we love having them here.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm not involved at all, other than adopting Cosmo....but I want to be so bad...

We've got some ideas on ways the forum can be much more active, as well..... Hopefully, we'll be able to get some of them rolling soon....


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Well I am gonna be involved in Loveagolden and i am also wanting to be a part of the rescue that mary is involved with.. and i have also saved about 10goldens that was at my local crappy sheter..


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Once I'm not surrounded by moving boxes (I just moved from Alabama to Texas), I plan to volunteer for Golden Beginnings Golden Retriever Rescue in Houston. 

I want to help with everything BUT fostering. I'd love to foster too but our adoptee Jenna is dog aggressive. I'm afraid she'd be too much for an already traumatized dog to handle. 

Eventually, my husband and I want to focus on fostering/adopting senior and special needs goldens.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm not a member, but I ran my own rescue for several years and fostered a LOT of dogs. 

I also help with my local GR rescue whenever I can, though I financial help is never an option for me, I do whatever else I can.


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

I started off fostering for Irish Retriever Rescue. Since then I have done home visits for them and other rescues, transport runs, adopted a dog, fund raising, have become editor of IRR newletters and recently started assessing dogs who are being surrendered to rescues.

Here's a pic of my latest foster boy Frankie :smooch:


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> On the Board of Directors , foster mom, I do home visits, I run an adoption on Sundays different from our other adoptions.... Phone calls, Test temperments on dogs, pick up turn ins..


From us you have earned the Five Golden Star Award and a apple pie Mary!:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

kra said:


> From us you have earned the Five Golden Star Award and a apple pie Mary!:


awwwwwwwww Thanks Kevin...... IM still waiting for that apple pie....


----------



## Bonnie Gold (Dec 19, 2006)

You are all wonderful with all the work you do with rescuing. I wrote to GR rescue organistion soetime ago as I was really interested in helping. I only know of 1 rescue organisation here & as I live in the other end of the country to the one I wrote to I thought I could help. Unfortunately I did not get any response from them. So I'm thinking they don't want my help or some other reason. I was thinking maybe I should try to set up my own - any thoughts on this or know how's or advise???


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I missed this thread!

I am proud to say I volunteer with Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue. I have been with them for 1 1/2 years; I mostly do home visits, phone interviews, and vet checks. (Our sister rescue is J&L down in AL)


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

HMora said:


> Hey there,
> I love goldies and my absolute favorite dog in the whole world is my Bear. He is a mix of a golden retriever and great pyrenees.
> 
> Have you posted a picture anywhere? I would love to see him. What a great disposition he must have. I have a friend who owns and rescues great pyrenees and they are incredible dogs.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I helped start Sunshine Golden Retriever REscue in 2005. I wear lots of hats but my main function is as adoption coordinator. There are 7 of us who make up the board but we don't have titles (we just don't want to admit we are THAT organized yet...plus we are all pretty laid back people so the titles feel weird!! ) I also foster. I help out at transports, do intakes, outreach, etc.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

I must have missed this as well. I do rescue for Brown Animal Rescue in Sardinia, OH We are located east of Cincinnati. We rescue all breeds but when there is a stray or owner surrender from the local shelters of Goldens or Labs they call us immediately. I mostly do transport of the babies and food pick up's and deliveries since I work full time at another job that is about 50 hours a week. We actually had an 8 wk old Golden that was thrown out a car last week. He was so darn cute. We have a 5 yr old Golden that was burned by Chemicals and a beautiful 1 yr old girl at this time. Of course they are pending. The good thing is they do not last long. Most of the babies are at one location but we are in desperate need of foster families. I am limited to the time I can foster because I live in a stupid community where I can only have 3 dogs and when they get wind of more they have issues. So all of you ohio families let me know.


----------

